
Facebook Enabled Advertisers to Reach ‘Jew Haters’ - coloneltcb
https://www.propublica.org/article/facebook-enabled-advertisers-to-reach-jew-haters
======
BinaryIdiot
I can't say I'm surprised; stuff like this ALWAYS happens when you have a
large platform and you sell things based on what a set of algorithms observe.
The problem is most places that I've worked at will at least review the
algorithm generated items to make sure they're appropriate. It sounds like
Facebook completely lacks this which makes me wonder how long have categories
like this existing on the platform?

Facebook is one of the most effective, wide reaching places for advertising so
it begs the question: with enough money, how much can you manipulate a group
of people?

------
travmatt
Tangential, but I was very confused by the chants of "the Jews will not
replace us" during the nazi rally in Charlottesville. It was more
understandable in 1920's & 30's Weimar Germany, given the social and economic
context at the time - but I wonder in what capacity they see 'Jews' as
replacing them?

~~~
KGIII
The prevailing opinion from White Nationalists is that Jews control the media,
banks, and government. As another commenter suggested, they think the Jews,
sometimes Zionist, are conspiring to import immigrants and foster a society of
white servitude.

How do I know? I go talk to them, both online and off. The vast majority seem
to be mentally ill and easily controlled. They are actually usually surprised
when a non-white treats them with civility. Once they know I'm not white, they
usually are still pretty accepting. I don't try to reason with them, I try to
give them something different to see.

~~~
BoiledCabbage
Kudos to you, it take a lot to wallow with that and not have it drain you.

~~~
KGIII
This borders on off-topic, but also speaks to the larger part of people being
angry all the time and constantly seeking reasons to be outraged.

I don't give them the power to make me angry. I also know that I've influenced
people in a positive way. I recently put one person in touch with a tattoo
removal service that was free.

It's worth the effort and time.

------
IIAOPSW
I wonder how much money Zuckerberg made off of Jew hate.

------
jnordwick
I think this sounds like a good way to target antisemitism for engagement in
an attempt to put a face on Jewishness and make hate more difficult.

Or make it easier to monitor too.

I don't think Facebook should change this. While it might be a feel good "look
I'm doing something" policy (Facebook loves these), it certainly isn't going
to reduce antisemitism or make it more difficult just push it into a less
monitored channel.

It's a feature not a bug.

------
xkcd-sucks
On the other hand, it's also a good way to advertise counselling/mental health
services to "jew haters"

------
artur_makly
aaah psychographic marketing at it's finest!!

